# Casting Clinic 4/21 - Open - all comers are welcome



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (the local fly club - http://www.facebook.com/groups/1266369516829296/) is hosting a clinic every month (third Saturday every month) 9am. The club members get together and cast etc. Miraflores Park PENSACOLA. 

I am responsible for the casting activities. Saturday 4/21 is our third clinic and now we will learn to shoot line. We will have a look at our lines and determine where the "sweet spot" is. Generally this is about 2 feet behind the end of the rear taper. We want that spot in the tiptop and then we shoot the running line. This Clinic is open and the club welcomes all comers. 

See you Saturday - maybe you can learn something - better still, maybe you can teach us something.


----------

